# Amandine Savary Plays Bach



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

This is modern, contemporary not HIP Bach, not in the instrument used or in its approach, played _expressively_ like a human being instead of a robot, which is why I particularly like it-Bach interpreted for today as fresh as a sunrise without being weighed down by the conventions and burdens of history-lucid, clear-minded, subtle, beautiful but not without intensity, inner conviction, great musicality and pulse... my favorite recording of the past year that I've enjoyed countless times, played with an entirely different, even delightfully feminine perspective-fully exploring the dynamics and shadings possible on a modern instrument, and beautifully recorded. I consider these as _expressively_ played with a thoughtful and sensitive reserve, not as _romantically_ played with all kinds of distortions and wild exaggerations. An additional 40 minutes of Toccatas can be heard on the CD.


----------

